# turkey neck



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

can i feed my 4 month old lab/mix a turkey neck raw w/ the bones? i googled it, and found this:

Is it safe to cook the turkey neck and let my dog have it? - Yahoo! Answers

is it safe? thanks!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Raw turkey necks are fine for dogs.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

omg i gave it to him, and he wanted to swallow the whole thing w/o chewing it??? thank god i was there to supervise. he woulda choked on that thing! is this normal???


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Some dogs are gulpers like that. Try freezing it next time - that will slow him down. A turkeyneckcicle for the doggie.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep it's normal for dogs to go crazy over raw food. And Its also something not to worry about if he swallows it whole, as long as it makes it down the throat without issue. How do you know he would have choked on it?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

ok but would it choke him? this heck is big. i was a bit worried.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Give him an honest shot at it. He may go at it like a crazy person at first but he will know if he can't swallow it and will learn to chew it. Trust me...I've been there. But make sure to keep an eye on him the whole time just in case.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No he wouldn't have choked. Once it got part way down, if it wasn't chewed, he would have noticed it was too big and brought it back up and chewed it. He would have accomplished this without your help. It's not really normal but it's not all that unusual. My dogs have done it many times. I don't even think anything about it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My 120 pound dane can't swallow a turkey neck whole or let alone choke on it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

my 40lb dane puppy swallows necks whole all the time. 
Zero issues.
They'll either bring them back up, and re eat them
or digest the fine the first time around. 
Either way, nothing to worry about.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you all!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> thank you all!


the yahoo answer you had posted, though...indicates in the beginning that it's fine to give cooked or boiled turkey neck...and that's simply not true....i think you know that already, but i just wanted to make sure.....cooked bones...are a no no....

raw bones....are a yes yes....even turkey necks he tries to swallow whole...there is a learning curve to this raw thing and they do get so enthusiastic....right down to my pug swallowing an entire chicken drumstick....he horked it up five times before he finally got it right...he is what we call a stupid eater...although not so much nine months in...


----------

